# Portugal issues red alert for rare Atlantic hurricane



## joeirish (Oct 14, 2018)

Hope all members are safe. Did anybody get damaged by Leslie. And what are the chances of getting extreme weather like this in january?

Portugal issues red alert for rare Atlantic hurricane | News | DW | 14.10.2018


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 14, 2018)

We got a heavy squall between 1.30 and 2.30. Intense rain for about 15 minutes. .
The 1800 forecast warned of it, but I checked again at 2300... They promised a rain free night.
Good job we didn't believe it, and battened down the hatches.
We think that failed politics students are given jobs in the Met Office.


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 14, 2018)

*No*



Pauljenny said:


> We got a heavy squall between 1.30 and 2.30. Intense rain for about 15 minutes. .
> The 1800 forecast warned of it, but I checked again at 2300... They promised a rain free night.
> Good job we didn't believe it, and battened down the hatches.
> We think that failed politics students are given jobs in the Met Office.



It is failed politicians !
Spoilt for choice
Did I mention BREXIT 
No !  No ! No  !
Where is Michael Fish ?


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 14, 2018)

we were on the reservoir at barragem de povoa a dutch guy was going round warning armageddon was approaching & urging everyone to go up to the aire which is higher ground & cobbled , after about an hours wind & rain and a bit of lightening he returned this morning looking a bit sheepish ,
    apparently ian’s place north west of us & nearer the coast took a battering power down etc ,


----------



## witzend (Oct 14, 2018)

On one trip to Portugal a few years ago a Tornado went ashore nr Sagress traveled inland to Silves torn down trees flattened the football stadium wrecked several vans locals weren't surprised and could remember the last one


----------

